# Tarsal coalition



## Kattconstruct (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone out there have a tarsal coalition in their Sub Talus joint? (Joint between calcaneus and Talus). I am 53, started boarding this year. Switched from skiing because of my condition. I have no lateral movement in my left ankle. Therefore I cannot carve to the left (on skis). 

It does not seem to affect my ability to snowboard. My only problem is getting off the lift. Being that I cannot twist my ankle. (I ride regular). When positioning myself to get off the lift I twist my body as far as I can to the right to get my board 90 degrees to the chair. The problem comes when I'm in close quarters and someone bumps me. I cannot maintain board position so I wipeout. 

I've strained my right and left MCLs like this. I am considering riding the lift goofy. That way I will be using my "good" ankle to disembark the lift. I have yet to try that. Any advice would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Kattconstruct said:


> I am considering riding the lift goofy


not a bad idea, although it will take some practice for sure, I'd start with a bunch of skating and even riding a short bunny slope (50yards or something) with just your right foot strapped in (front goofy).


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd do the same. Ride goofy on the lift. Practice first with the skate like snowklinger said.


----------



## Kattconstruct (Mar 14, 2014)

*Goofy lift*

Thanks Snowklinger and Argo. Good thing it's the end of the season and I can strengthen up my leg muscles for the big change next year.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Kattconstruct said:


> Anyone out there have a tarsal coalition in their Sub Talus joint? (Joint between calcaneus and Talus). I am 53, started boarding this year. Switched from skiing because of my condition. I have no lateral movement in my left ankle. Therefore I cannot carve to the left (on skis).
> 
> It does not seem to affect my ability to snowboard. My only problem is getting off the lift. Being that I cannot twist my ankle. (I ride regular). When positioning myself to get off the lift I twist my body as far as I can to the right to get my board 90 degrees to the chair. The problem comes when I'm in close quarters and someone bumps me. I cannot maintain board position so I wipeout.
> 
> ...


I had to have surgery on my metatarsal a couple of seasons ago -- my back foot (I ride regular). It had gotten to the point where at one point I stopped halfway down the mountain, undid all the laces on my boot and literally cried. The pain was incredible. The surgery had me flat on my back, no movement, for two weeks, then six weeks in a cast, then a soft cast, then ten weeks of rehab. It ain't pretty! Do what you can to take care of it now before you do something worse. 

My surgery was ultimately deemed a failure by the docs. I still get incredible pain from routine things like walking through a store. Ironically, a good stiff snowboard boots acts like a cast, and I can ride all day now no problem...it's when I take the boot off that it sucks. I'll be in pain for a couple of days afterwards. It's all about priorities! I'll put up with a couple of days of pain in order to keep riding.


----------



## Kattconstruct (Mar 14, 2014)

*Foot surgery*

Surfinsnow, 

Thanks for reply. Sorry to hear about your foot issues. I have talked to specialists and there is not much they can do for it. If I was younger a re-section (removing the bone at the joint and inserting cartilage) could be performed. 

Like you just walking is painful. Funny thing it does not bother me to ski or board as far as pain. As you said, it is because our ankles are locked in the boots. Maybe I should wear my board boots golfing..lol


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

yea get off goofy and then just ride regular.


----------



## Kattconstruct (Mar 14, 2014)

*Foot surgery*

Thank you Speedjason


----------

